#ubuntu-translators-ru 2011-02-23
<lampslave> Здрасте :) Живые есть?
<lampslave> Предложение есть...
<nikolay-fedosov> какое предложение ?
<lampslave> Кто-нибудь имеет возможность поправить перевод инсталлятора?
<lampslave> Дело в чём. Там есть такой пункт, как имя компьютера. Так его все норовят по-русски написать, второй раз уже сталкиваюсь
<lampslave> Может стоит добавить туда подсказку, чтобы на латинице писали?
<lampslave> Да и имя пользователя тоже ведь положено на латинице писать
<lampslave> Я вот про этот момент http://www.ubuntologia.ru/images/stories/ubuntu/the-way/install/who-are-you-alternative.png
<nikolay-fedosov> загадка номер 1 как называется пакет ?
<lampslave> А что, найти сам текст в файлах перевода разве не проще?
<nikolay-fedosov> файл перевода привязан к пакету, где ищем ?
<nikolay-fedosov> еще загадка 2 будет...
<lampslave> Слушаю :)
<nikolay-fedosov> подразумевается ли перевод через launchpad...?
<nikolay-fedosov> загадка 3 если первые 2 решены когда можно увидеть результат ?
<lampslave> Кто, как и через что будет переводить я не знаю. Я, кажется, в локо не состою
<nikolay-fedosov> проще плюнуть и пусть юзвери пишут что хотят или не давать им ставить если речь идет об организации, причем подозреваю что пользователя по русски система вынесет
<lampslave> система просто не установится, кнопка не будет активной
<lampslave> речь идёт о том, что на таком тупом баге спотыкается установка
<lampslave> по идее сам инсталлятор должен сообщать, в каком виде ему данные нужны
<nikolay-fedosov> тогда надо вешать баг
<lampslave> Вам виднее
<nikolay-fedosov> но раз кнопка не активна значить значит будет wishlist
<nikolay-fedosov> никогда не пробовал ввести пользователя по-русски...
<lampslave> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=76:9889-4#95 первое дополнение
<lampslave> *добавление
<nikolay-fedosov> ну ребята молодцы все пробуют...Вопрос звучит так де-факто с русским именем кнопка блокируется или нет, если нет то баг, если блокируется, то все правильно, кстати по умолчанию клава должна быть выставлена в en иначе тоже не хорошо
<nikolay-fedosov> Ну а то что не написано, что нельзя кириллицей компьютеры именовать, так зачем юзверей разочаровывать, ведь это действительно нельзя...
<lampslave> Кнопка блокируется, но не объясняется почему. Вот баг-то в чём
<nikolay-fedosov> надо догадаться, в некоторых местах пока галку не поставишь что на все согласен кнопка тоже  блокирована, баг - это неработоспособность после установки
#ubuntu-translators-ru 2011-02-24
<lampslave> "надо догадаться" в дистрибутиве для блондинок не канает. Исправлять надо. Я своё дело сделал - сообщил. Сделайте вы своё - под полями есть подписи, добавьте туда, что всё вводится на латинице. 
